# Victorian Dogs Art (silly but fun) :)



## Groenendael123

I have a silly hobby of creating photo-art from combining pictures of cute dogs and vintage photographs of victorians / edwardians.

The full gallery can be found on my Flickr page: victorian dogs - a set on Flickr

Here is a small sample, hopefully they will bring a smile or two  :


victorian explorer dog by HammertimeLynx, on Flickr


victorian afghan ballerina by HammertimeLynx, on Flickr


victorian urchin dog by HammertimeLynx, on Flickr


victorian cricketer jack russel by HammertimeLynx, on Flickr


----------



## lozb

They are Fantastic!!!!!
Do you do 'requests'? Or are they known as commissions..... 

Seriously, they are brilliant, love them.

I would love a custom made picture of my dogs - they'd look amazing!!!

Do you have a facebook page or twitter account??? 
x


----------



## Groenendael123

lozb said:


> They are Fantastic!!!!!
> Do you do 'requests'? Or are they known as commissions.....
> 
> Seriously, they are brilliant, love them.
> 
> I would love a custom made picture of my dogs - they'd look amazing!!!
> 
> Do you have a facebook page or twitter account???
> x


I'll have a go 

I'm not on twitter / facebook, so could you post a photo or two here and i'll work from there.

The photo(s) should be:

1) Taken at dog height (ie. not looking down or up at the dog).
2) Ideally in natural sunlight (ie. not indoors or flash).


----------



## briarlow

Love the first two the Urchin one is quite spooky LOL


----------



## sugarcookie

Oh my goodness! These are fantastic.


----------

